# Couple Pics Of My P's



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

enjoy...couple pics just taken...


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey man... nice to see the 3 you picked up from him are doing good. My 4 are adjusting to there new home pretty well. Still wont let me get to close to the tank without darting to the corner and hiding... but there coming around. heres a vid of a couple of them. the 4th is hiding in far back corner.

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee417/xidis007/Fish%20Tank/?action=view&current=VIDEO0042.mp4


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking good







You have a couple that are looking pretty dark, perhaps some breeding behaviour will happen in the near future!


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

XiDiS said:


> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliment...ya they do seem dark, but they have always been pretty dark, i think the black gravel adds to it...


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

My tank is 48"x18x18. How have your adjusted to feeding? How often do you feed yours and what do you usually give them?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the look of dark mature reds with the gold glitter







awesome looking natts!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice lookin pygos!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

love that color !!!!


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for compliments...will get some new pics up soon...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like there ready to breed very nice


----------

